

Not alone: how fluidinfo is organised - bootload
http://www.fluidinfo.com/terry/2008/12/05/not-alone/

======
mistermann
Ok, I've watched the first and 3/4 of the 2nd video, and I'm not quite sure
how this is revolutionary. Unless I'm missing something, I could write this in
a couple days, less the scaleability, maybe I'm missing something?

------
acous
hmm, reminds me of couchdb a little.

interesting=true

